# Service und Support > Testforum >  Ich habe die Biopsiediagnose  -  Prostatakrebs aggressiv

## Hanseat2015

Die Diagnoseergebnisse haben mich tief getroffen. Nicht nur das ich Gleason 3 + 4 = 7 habe, es heisst zusätzlich tertiär gleason 5 (5%). Ferner war bei einer von 4 positiven Stanzen der Hinweis "Perineuralscheideninvasion".
Für mich gibt es nur 2 Therapieansätze: RPE oder Strahlentherapie.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Hanseat,

da gab es hier schon viel schlimmere Befunde. Du musst nun "nur" die richtige Behandlung finden. Ich würde einen Experten zu Rate ziehen. Die Martiniklinik wird sich sicherlich geäußert haben. Ich denke, da bist Du gut aufgehoben. Du könntest vielleicht auch noch eine Meinung bei Professor Schostak in Magdeburg einholen. 

Viel Glück

WernerE

----------

